# Confo critique--Man o' War vs Secretariat vs Seabiscuit



## roro

Best conformation for normal riding or for racing? It depends, as the conformation desired in racing would be a hassle to collect.


----------



## Jessabel

My personal favorite is Secretariat.
I like my Thoroughbreds husky. :wink:


----------



## PaintsPwn

I agree, Secretariat, in my opinion has fewer faults and looks to have a build that would stay sound.


----------



## Mercedes

The deciding physical traits in a racehorse are the length of hip, as hip length is equal to pure power potential, and the ls joint placement. Length and depth of loin would also play a large role. All three horses are exceptional in these areas.

Not all crooked legs are created equally. Seabiscuit being over at the knee is irrelevant. Had he been calf-kneed...that'd have been a different story.

All three horses are very similiar in other conformation traits...downhill built, high hock and stifle sets, straighter hind leg with more length to the fibia than tibia, etc., etc.,

The biggest difference between the three is the ratio of fast twitch to slow twitch muscling.

Most racehorses have the basics in their build. What can't be determined until you start training them is how they will react to the training, to the racing itself, will they be easy on themselves or hard. Are they extroverts, introverts? Will they hide their anxiety or act out? Will they relax during a race, or get themselves so wound up that they are done before the gate opens? Are they competitive? Are they overly competitive? Are they completely underwhelmed by the whole thing?

A good portion of racehorses are ruined by straight up bad training and management. Not fed right, not rested enough, not turned out enough, not trimmed or shod right, pushed too young, pushed too hard, and on and on and on.

Most times, a great horse is a great horse despite its humans, not because of its humans.


----------



## equiniphile

Thanks. Interesting to consider....


----------



## justsambam08

Overall, I like Man O' War the best (swayback aside). I like the stayers!


----------



## Honeysuga

Overall I like the biscuit the best, the other two have really cresty necks and ridiculously thick throat latches. Biscuit looks wiry and a bit rough, and yes he did have crooked legs, but neither other horse had much better. To me 
Biscuit has the best back too.


----------



## eventerdrew

hard to tell because the Man 'O War and Secretariat pics were taken in their later years... but...

Secretariat. I like the way he is built way better than Man 'O War or Seabiscuit. But I loff them all!


----------



## paintsrule

Seabiscut is my favorite horse of all time but I think hes not very nice looking. I like Secretariat most looks wise.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

I saw Secretariat in person at Claiborne. What a magnificent animal. To me, he will be THE gold standard in racing.


----------



## PaintsPwn

Looks like Secretariat is winning more than races here!!!


----------



## Spyder

Seabiscut was always considered to have poor conformation. Had many health problems throughout his career.

Man O War was a stayer and passed on that trait in many of his offspring.

But of them all Secretariat is not only a good looking animal he PRODUCED numerous well put together offspring and many good hunters may very well find his name in their pedigree.

I saw a picture of his first test baby from a ordinary appy and what a magnificent animal it was.

That makes Secretariat the better horse.


----------



## riccil0ve

Spyder said:


> Man O War was a stayer and passed on that trait in many of his offspring.


What's a stayer?


----------



## equiniphile

riccil0ve said:


> What's a stayer?


A stayer is a horse that can run/race over long distances


----------



## reining girl

secretariat is my man! I wish i could of seen that horse in person, your so lucky RidesaPaintedPony.


----------



## maura

Spyder, 

I remember seeing a photo of that test baby - looked exactly like Secretariat but with the classic Appy blanket on the butt.


----------



## Sophia

Secretariat, if I had to buy one of them.  Not possible, for obvious reasons. He seems to be more solid, not as quick to turn up lame.


----------



## Spyder

maura said:


> Spyder,
> 
> I remember seeing a photo of that test baby - looked exactly like Secretariat but with the classic Appy blanket on the butt.


 
Yup that's the one. Beautiful horse and could have won in any hunter class. Or line class.


----------

